# Info on various SW topics needed



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

I am planning to set up a nano (10gal ish) tank in the new year (fish and live rock only), and I am a little lost on good internet resources for accurate and reliable info.

I read Eric's guide, which was very helpful.

But are there any really good reliable sites for info from set up, to equipment, to types of live rock, tips, and most importantly, good fish profiles so I can figure out which fish are good in my situation.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I use liveaquaria for alot of my fish profiling...

nano-reefs.com
reefcentral.com

Both of those have great stickies and guides that will help you understand more.

You can also ask here and get an answer from some of the veteran GTA'ers


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just spell checking for ya; its *www.nano-reef.com*



Kweli said:


> nano-reefs.com


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

nano-reef.com is good, but some people on there arent the nicest. I usually get responses within a few minutes. It is a good resource.

When you do learn, come back to GTAA and share your knowledge because I will do the same, and hopefully we get Toronto back into reefing! (they seem to all be about shrimps now)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks guys for the links


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

First thing to consider is the tank you want...

An all-in-one nano (typically 10-35G) or a tank with 'hang-on-back' filters.... or a tank with plumbing to a sump underneath

I have a 34G solana all-in-one... Its a nice tank and one of the better AIO tanks. I did alot of research on AIO so if you are going that path just msg me, or update this thread, and I can give you some insight on my research.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

If you don't already own the 10gallon, I strongly encourage you to make it a 20G instead. If you going to set up a salt nano, the price difference btw a 10 and a 20 are very small, so it's worth it. You'll be able to add that extra fish or two, more shrimp, snails, coral, etc. Plus it's going to be more stable, and you won't need to do daily top-ups with freshwater.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ozi said:


> If you don't already own the 10gallon, I strongly encourage you to make it a 20G instead. If you going to set up a salt nano, the price difference btw a 10 and a 20 are very small, so it's worth it. You'll be able to add that extra fish or two, more shrimp, snails, coral, etc. Plus it's going to be more stable, and you won't need to do daily top-ups with freshwater.


+1 
you won't regret it!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

20G Long/Breeder would be my suggestion = )


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya things are still in the research and pre-planning stage....

space is the problem right now..lol

and I dont want something that will open up the options too much and I get sucked in...and cant control myself from getting more..


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hitch said:


> ya things are still in the research and pre-planning stage....
> 
> space is the problem right now..lol
> 
> and I dont want something that will open up the options too much and I get sucked in...and cant control myself from getting more..


It's going to happen whether you like it or not...lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nope...lol...

If I can keep my freshwater side under control, Im sure Ill be fine with SW..lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hitch said:


> nope...lol...
> 
> If I can keep my freshwater side under control, Im sure Ill be fine with SW..lol


we will see about that


----------

